# Sorry, not hear lately



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Sorry, I have not been around. I had to have emergancy surgery again on my arm. The nerve was getting compressed and I was starting to lose the use of my hand, so they took the muscle off the bone, rerouted the nerve and reattached the muscle to the bone, and YES I can tell where they did that. I can not even hold my cell phone in my right hand, that is to heavy, can't hold ANYTHING in my right hand. 

I am home and can not go anywhere. No driving or being in a car at all, dr afraid of the nerve getting jared. They gave me pain meds but of course I am allergic to ALL the pain meds they have, so I have to take Benadrly along with the meds that makes me sleep.

Hubby leaves next monday to go see his father in Texas that has cancer so I am getting people to help me feed my poor goats.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh Lori I am so very sorry! My goodness, you have just been through so much! PLease know you are in my Thoughts and Prayers! 
Any idea how long it will be before you can start therapy on your arm/hand? I wish you lived closer, I'd come over and help with anything you need! I am pretty much home all day too, wish there werent' so many miles between us!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

:grouphug: thank you so much. I can do NOTHING for two weeks when I see the Dr. The a few more weeks before PT. no work for about 6 weeks. That is going to drive me nuts. Good thing this is Work Comp, and my boss is paying me the whole time I will be out. 

God Bless you HoosierShadow


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Lori...I cannot imagine the distress you are having over this :hug: 
I hope that this surgery works and that the reconstruction heals well, good to hear that you do have help caring for your goats as well as yourself :hug:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I echo Liz, complete with hugs.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh no! So sorry to hear about that. :hug: I pray your arm heals fast and well. Take care of yourself!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh man...what an ordeal.... I bet it hurts, pray for a full recovery.. :hug: ray:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

My goodness, what an intense surgery! I hope your recovery goes well and smoothly!


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Oh, what a hard thing to go through. Many hugs being sent your way! :hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Thank you all. It is a lot more painful then I could of ever thought. 

I do already have a bit more feeling in my finger then I did before the surgery. Now I am having another reaction to something, and my pit to the top of the cast is raw and looks so bad and hurts even worse. Trying to get to the Dr but he does not want me in a car. "I wonder if he will make house calls"?


----------



## KentuckyGirl (Sep 21, 2011)

I can't even imagine the amount of pain you're in.  Praying for a speedy recovery!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Wow, I sure hope you get to a full recovery. I'm glad there are people to help you take care of the goats, I hope they will also help you take care of yourself. It's bad timing for you, hope your hubby won't be gone too long.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I am so sorry! Prayers for relief from pain and a quick recovery. ray: May God give you His peace.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Ouch...I can't even imagine.... Praying ...you get better really soon.... :hug: ray:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks again. I had to go to the Dr yesterday because I was having an allergic reaction to something. Blistera and a rash, like no other. I thought I was going to tear the skin off my bones.

The look me out of the temp cast and cleaned it up (Oh that felt so good), and put a cast on it that I can take off only for a shower. 

They moved my arm just a bit and now oh man, the pain is horrible. I thought it was about over, but I guess every tiem they move the angle of my arm I will have this pain. They have to be careful not to move it to much to fast. It will take about 5 weeks before I can straighten it out. 

Thanks again for the kind words.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh wow Lori I am so sorry. So glad you were able to get in to the doctor though, and get that taken care of, i wonder what you were allergic too in the other cast? or was it medication?
I'm glad your boss is paying you, that's a relief, and one less thing you have to worry about.
I don't work outside of the house unless I am doing horse pics, but I would go crazy if I had to be so limited in what I could do. I am not a tv person either, I only watch maybe 2-3 hours of tv all week long. I really feel for you, and I hope and pray you can get healed up, and get this behind you. 
My step mom had foot surgery late last year, and had something removed from near the arch/heel, I think it was a bone chip. She had to walk in a space boot for weeks, and like you wasn't allowed to do anything, not allowed to stand and cook, etc. Just go to the bathroom, bed, or couch. It was quite painful, and she never thought she'd walk on it normally again. 
Now, you'd never have thought she ever had anything done. She has a big scar on her foot, but she's back to walking normally again 
PT made the world of difference for her.

I hope and Pray you heal just as fast, and can get your life back to normal.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your very welcome.... :hug: 

Oh man... that is terrible... it hurts each time they move it... I hurt for you... every time I think about it.....  :hug: ray:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:hug: Don't worry about not being on lately...we all completely understand. You just worry about yourself and healing. Continued prayers and am definately thinking of you. :hug:


----------

